# mastercraft snowblower



## gene1984 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a mastercraft snowblower, It runs at a high rpm and sounds like its ganna blow i need help with a few things the engine number isHS40-55540HSER-32278 the model number on the machine body is 314-420-515 I got it running but it does not throw th snow but right in front of it. The Carb, Governor, and the throttle needs to be reset to the origonal setting can you please help. And it seems not to have as much power as it should. This web sight has got me so far on this prodject so please dont give up on me yet!!!! And please try to break it down to the easiet way possible to explain and pictures help thank you. I just want it all back to the origional settings after i have cleaned the carb and rebuilt it and when i got it i could see the governor has been foold with and the little screw that the spring to the bar to the governor was missing and i bought one and put it in there. thanks in advance gene


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have a look at the attached "LHead" Tec manual that was brilliantly located by my TSF colleague SABL:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com...cumseh_L-Head_Engines_Service_Information.pdf

Check pages 31 & 32 for linkage. You are probably need to look at the Snow King set ups.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi BG,

Thanks for the notation.... I'm never gonna live that one down.

Snowblower season is upon us..... me with a 300' driveway and no snowblower. I just put the Cherokee in 4WD and go for it.

Where's MrChooks?? I'm sure he would like snow even though he never gets any.


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave::wave: Hi Chooks is here - "itz 85 deg F here" - so snow blowers are not an issue here :grin:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: Hi SABL - can you fit a blade to the Jeep???? - if so - problem solved:laugh:

I know it sounds a bit silly - BUT in 1950, my long departed dear old Dad bought an WW2 Willies Jeep from army disposal and cleared the block of land on which he built his 1st home armed only with the Willeys and a blade - and I figure dirt, rocks & small weed shrubs are heavier than snow.

Just not sure how Jeep would look at any warranty issues today


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey MrChooks:wave:

Been here 20yrs and have learned to live with the snow....wide open front yard and lotsa drifts. If it's that bad I don't need to go out:laugh:

The blade puts undo stress on the front end of the Jeep and if I am not making money from a business aspect I am throwing money away.:4-thatsba I'm well short in that arena:grin:

The WWII Willeys prolly has more guts than most 4WD's today... they used lotsa steel back then.

The old Cherokee was purchased at auction about 4yrs ago....state auction.....'98..... 4WD.....135K miles......$1300. My son bought the "twin" to it for $1400.....we're tightwads:laugh:


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave:SABL - what a steal - $1300 > $1400 for 4yr old Cherokees!!!

You are right - on reflection, the WW2 versions had a chassis - something that has long disappeared with modern cars and light trucks & 4WDs. - so my old Dad's scheme would probably buckle the sub frame and that would be the end of the Cherokee - bummer:sigh: 

Anyways - it seemed like a good idea at the time - now where have I heard that one before:sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

There used to be good deals at the state auctions. 

My E350 was $1100....'95...old prison van W/bars....great runner. The kid's '95 was $700. Great work vans and the looks you get are unbelievable when you go through "rough" neighborhoods:grin:

I have gotten way off topic...sorry

Gonna run......Cya MrChooks.


----------

